# Too many Endlers for a Nano?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have 10 endlers in a 1.2 gallon nano. Too much?
Also, mine swim only at the very surface. Normal?

-John N.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I think 10 is a little much. How about three? I think the swimming only at the surface is probably to be expected, considering the depth of the tank and the tendency for them to stick towards the surface. Normally my guppies like to hang out in the top 6 inches of my 55. If they went down 6 inches in a 1.2, they'd be in the substrate!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The tank has a base of 8X6 and a height of 8 inches. If they did go lower they would hit the dirt  

They like to hang together in a corner in a 2X2 inch group, so there's plenty 
of visual room leftover in the tank. I wonder if they feel crowded. I tried to talk fish to them, but they didn't hear me...

just kidding...

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! Was it glug, glug?  

I'd have to say that 10 is too many for a tank that size too. As stated, 2 or 3 is the most I'd go for.
Are they all males, or are there females mixed in too? I guess the females can get quite a bit larger than males, so that would be an issue too.

I had a trio of them in a 2 gallon and they swam all levels of the tank, so it's possible that with that many in there they are at the surface going for oxygen.

I also have a group of males in a 29 gallon and they sort of streak back and forth at about the 2/3 mark of the tank, but never completely at the surface.


----------

